# Prayers For My Husband Please ... In The ER



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Please say some prayers for my husband, Felix. I am so worried. He is in the ER right now. I could not drive him to the ER because of my MS ... and that is making me feel so frustrated and helpless right now. 

I am so worried because he very seldom complains about not feeling well. He started feeling sick around 4am this morning. Upset tummy ... red/black/stools (sorry for the graphics ... but, this part has me really worried) ... he's also feeling lightheaded and cold. 

I'm thinking it might be something we ate yesterday or the day before ... because my tummy has not been right since early last evening, too. I couldn't eat dinner and was so tired that I went to bed very early last night ... and, slept until noon today. I am thinking it might have been some fruit that we ate that might be the culprit. I always cut out any brown spots on fruit ... but, my hubby doesn't when he eats fruit ... so, I am wondering if it might be food poisoning. He also has diverticulosis and tends not to eat right ... so, maybe that is it.

In the meantime, I am really worried. Any postive prayers and thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## vjw

Those symptoms sound like a gastrointestinal bleed. I'll pray.



Joy


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Oh, sweet Marie -- I know how worried you must be. I'm hoping that it isn't anything major. I also know how helpless you feel. I feel the same because Jerry is still living in Phoenix and whenever he has to go to ER, I can't get to him in a timely manner. And then I feel so useless. 

Sending so many prayers for Felix and for you. Hug Snowball and it will help you remain calm(er). 

Dear Lord, please give Marie strength and help the doctors find out what is wrong with Felix. Please help Felix to feel better soon. In the name of our Lord. Amen


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Marie, prayers for your husband. He didn't have canteloupe, did he? Please let us know how he is........I know you are so worried about him. I will check back often to see if there is an update. Take care of yourself please!:heart:


----------



## silverhaven

Oh no!! so sorry Marie, I will be thinking and praying for him and you. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

Big, big hugs Marie---and prayers for Felix just now. Try & stay positive as it will settle your baby and keep you calm. I know you are worried but God knows exactly where you are just now and will hold your hand!


----------



## Wheatenbrat

So sorry to hear your husband is in the hospital. Prayers and warm thoughts coming from RI. Please keep us posted.


----------



## michellerobison

OMD ,we're all praying for you and your husband... Keep us posted as best you can. You have a lot going on so take care of yourselves...we're all here for you.


----------



## Johita

Marie, I am praying for your husband. Hoping its just a tummy ache and that he will be back home soon. Stay strong and positive. Hugs, Edith and Aolani ♥


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Marie - thinking about both you and Felix. If only I were at my father's house this weekend I would come get you and take you to the hospital! Please let us know when you have any news.


----------



## maggieh

Praying it is nothing serious and that his recovery is quick!


----------



## Maglily

of course Marie, I'll pray that he's OK. Hopefully it will not be too long before he's back home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Thank you so much for all of your prayers ... it means the world to me. 

Felix just called me and he is being admitted to the hospital right now. They are having his gastroenterologist (Dr. Ma) do further tests tomorrow morning. The only thing I know at this point is that he did/does have bleeding ... so, he said the doctors will be monitoring him through the night. If he has bleeding ... I don't understand how they can let this go until tomorrow morning. I need to get some more answers on this one. The ER doctor did say that it is probably diverticulosis. 

Felix, bless his heart, told me not to worry ... but, of course, I am worried sick. 

Thank you, again, for your prayers. They are comforting and give hope.


----------



## gopotsgo

Dear Marie,
It is a GOOD sign that they are not doing anything now. It usually means that the problem is not that serious. If his hemoglobin had been seriously low and/or he had been bleeding profusely an endoscopy would have been done today. Also, FYI, everyone gets diverticulosis, they are out pouches of the intestines and we all get them as we get older, like wrinkles. They are not generally a problem but when something gets stuck in them they can get infected and then you have diverticulitis. Which is usually easily managed with antibiotic pills though like any infection they can get out of control and become serious with abscess formation. Your description of your husband's stools did not sound like diverticulitis, it usually does not cause that amount of bleeding but it cannot be ruled out completely until the endoscopy is done. If your husband stops bleeding, his labs are stable and he is feeling stable an endoscopy may not even be done until later. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much for all of your prayers ... it means the world to me.
> 
> Felix just called me and he is being admitted to the hospital right now. They are having his gastroenterologist (Dr. Ma) do further tests tomorrow morning. The only thing I know at this point is that he did/does have bleeding ... so, he said the doctors will be monitoring him through the night. If he has bleeding ... I don't understand how they can let this go until tomorrow morning. I need to get some more answers on this one. The ER doctor did say that it is probably diverticulosis.
> 
> Felix, bless his heart, told me not to worry ... but, of course, I am worried sick.
> 
> Thank you, again, for your prayers. They are comforting and give hope.


 
Marie, all the prayers in the world for you and hubby. Bless your heart. Love you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh no! Will keep him in my thoughts. Will be hoping for a very short hospital stay!


----------



## Furbabies mom

My prayers are going up right now for your husband Marie. I pray for a speedy recovery and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## MaryH

Marie, many thoughts and prayers being sent to you and Felix.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh no, Marie! I'm so sorry Felix isn't feeling well. PLEASE please call me if I can do anything - I can come take you to the hospital if you want, or if you need anything else!! Of course I will be praying that Felix gets better soon but please let me know if there's anything else I can do. I can't find your number, but I will PM you.


----------



## beckinwolf

I'll keep Felix in my thoughts. I have an aunt with diverticulitis, and every now and then she has to go in when it gets inflamed.


----------



## munchkn8835

Praying and will continue praying. God has everything under control!


----------



## 3Maltmom

My dear, sweet, friend, know I love you, and will be praying for Felix with all my heart. 

Jops: We will ALL be praying

LBB: Yes, I'm praying as we speak. We all love Aunty Marie, and Uncle Felix


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Marie, I agree that it can't be too serious, or they wouldn't wait. Prayers to you and Felix. Please keep us posted, and try not to worry too much. He's in good hands.


----------



## vjw

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much for all of your prayers ... it means the world to me.
> 
> Felix just called me and he is being admitted to the hospital right now. They are having his gastroenterologist (Dr. Ma) do further tests tomorrow morning. The only thing I know at this point is that he did/does have bleeding ... so, he said the doctors will be monitoring him through the night. If he has bleeding ... I don't understand how they can let this go until tomorrow morning. I need to get some more answers on this one. The ER doctor did say that it is probably diverticulosis.
> 
> Felix, bless his heart, told me not to worry ... but, of course, I am worried sick.
> 
> Thank you, again, for your prayers. They are comforting and give hope.


 

They will have to do endoscopy to find out what is causing the bleeding and there's several reasons they may be waiting. A couple of possibilities:

*Sometimes the patient needs to be more stable before the procedure, especially if there's been considerable blood loss.

*They may be waiting until the gastrointestinal tract is clean before they do the endoscopy. Sometimes it doesn't do them any good to go in with a scope if they can't see anything for the "food/particles". That's why there's the GI "prep" when we go in for colonoscopies, and why we're not supposed to eat hours before the upper endoscopy. On occasion, it's difficult to find the source of the bleed even with endoscopy.


----------



## vjw

Just giving some more thought to this, why don't you have your husband to have the nurse and/or doctor call you to talk to you and answer your questions?

When I was in the hospital last December for eleven days, the nurses and doctors were so nice about talking to my husband and family (worried Momma). My family members had to give a password I had selected before they would talk to them on the phone though.


----------



## aprilb

I am praying for you and Felix, dear Marie. Felix is in the best place he can be and getting good care. I know it is hard not to worry. Hang on, dear friend.:wub:


----------



## allheart

Oh dearest Marie, I know how worried you are. But darling hubbie would be so worried about you, and how you were doing, so it's perfect you are where you are. The hospital is doing the right thing, in keeping him for observation. In most cases, they will run every test imaginable, which is wonderful, to rule everything out. So you worry not, he is in the best of hands. More than likely they are waiting till tommorow, to run the test, but still will be doing, throughtout the night bloodwork, which is a wonderful indicator. It's such a worry I know, but truly he is in the best place to be monitored. They are just being proactive, in his care, which is wonderful. I love you dearly, and please I know it's hard, but just have peace in knowing, that they are watching and caring for him very closely. Most times, test are done in the AM. So that could be another reason. But they will closely monitor him.

God love you sweetheart, and know you are in my prayers. I just know hubby will be okay, the worry is so hard, but to be honest, when I have a loved one in the hosptial, I do worry, but it is also a relief, in a sense, that they will rule everything out. It is so much better than doing out patient doctor visits and being bounced all over the place. I love you dearly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joyomom

Thinking of you and sending you lots of prayers for Felix and for you.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Prayers and good thoughts are being said for Felix and for for you, too.


----------



## The A Team

Marie, I'm sure Felix will be ok.....

.....it's you that I worry about!!

Thinking of you guys..and hoping for the best.


----------



## zooeysmom

Keeping you and Felix in my prayers, Marie!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Marie, I can imagine how frustrating it is for you to not be with Felix. I'm so sorry he's having this trouble and pray he will recover fast and be back home with you.


----------



## chichi

Hope Felix feels better soon,and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Marie, I just want to assure you that we Never do endoscopies in the ER. To do one without the bowel cleaned out is useless. The bleeding will be monitored as will his BP, pulse and the rest of the vital signs along with blood work to see if there is a drop in his Hemaglobin and Hematacrit,If the bleeding is bright red it is a lower GI bleed and if it is dark or tarry looking it is usually an upper GI bleed. Felix could not tolerate the prep right now and they will watch to see if the bleeding calms down some. The prep would only aggravate the situation.
The only procedures like an endoscopy done in the ER are for fish or chicken bones etc or large hunks of meat that are stuck in the esophagus and removed by passing a
tube down the esophagus and extracting the bone or whatever the obstruction might be. 
It is important for his bowel to calm down and have rest.He will have IVs and nothing by mouth.
I read your post before I went to Mass this evening and prayed for Felix AND for you. I will keep you both in my prayers


----------



## poochie2

Hoping all the tests go well tomorrow and that your hubby has a speedy recovery.
Sending prayers your way .

jenna


----------



## plenty pets 20

Marie, I hope you have better news in the morning. I know this stress is very bad for your MS too. Take care of you also. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Marie you & your DH are in my thoughts. As Edie said, please take care of yourself as well!


----------



## socalyte

Marie, this is the first time I saw your post as I haven't been online all day. I will keep you and Felix in my prayers. It was very smart of Felix to go to the ER when he did. As has been said by others, they may well be waiting until things settle down before proceeding with further testing. Did they do a CT scan? That may have been how they determined it was diverticulosis vs another source of a bleed. At any rate, know that you have many people here on SM keeping you in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Marie be assured your hubby is in my prayers. He's right where he needs to be right now and I'm sure he is being closely monitored.
I've had a few scares with my hubby ... once it was the diverticulitis, once it was related to gastro inflammation and a polyp bleeding. Each time the ER had him admitted and tests were done as related in each case. 
The bottom line is they got him 'fixed-up' within a relatively short time.

Though I know it's hard.. try to not get yourself too stressed. 

Lots of prayers are going out and I'm sure they will get your hubby well again!


----------



## Snowbody

Oh dear Marie, I haven't been online all day either and just saw this. I'm so sorry that Felix isn't well and am praying so hard that he will be fine. I know he will be. I'm sure he's in good hands and they're doing what needs to be done and waiting on what needs to be delayed as others have said. All I can say is thank God he got himself to the hospital and paid attention to the pain and mainly to the stool color. I know so many men don't want to admit something's wrong and are in denial. But your Felix knows how important he is to you and I know he's making sure he's well taken care of. I know you're very worried but I also think because you're dealing with it from afar, it's that much harder on you not being there with him and talking to the doctors. Am hoping you can get there tomorrow -- can you call a car service, or else take Nida up on her offer? You helped her so much with Bailey and I know she'd do anything to help you. I think you need to be with Felix so you'll see for yourself he's going to be fine. How are you feeling? Is your stomach better? I hope it wasn't food poisoning. Please take care of yourself, Snowball's depending on you too. We all love you and you have a whole lot of prayer power going here for Felix.rayer: Send him our love and keep us posted. :smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Marie, my dh and I are both sick with some kind of bug:blush: been in bed most of the day, I just wanted to check sm before going back to bed, I am so worried about you and Felix, I know felix is being cared for, who's watching you? Gosh I wish I lived close by 


Heavenly Father what would we do if couldn't some to you with all our requests, Lord I know you are beside Marie as I type hold her close, bring comfort to her, Lord I also know you are right beside Felix, touch his body Lord, give the doctors wisdom in how to take care of him. Lord I pray you give them both sweet rest and peace of mind. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

Now I'm going back to bed but I will continue my prayers, I love you, i will check tomorrow


----------



## KAG

Hi everyone,
Just got off the phone with Marie. Your loving posts and prayers to her and Felix are truly appreciated. Hoping that Marie and Snowball can close their eyes and get some sleep tonight.

Dr. Ma came to see Felix tonight. She said it's probably not diverticulitis because the blood is black, not red. Dr. Ma will do an endoscopy at 8am this morning{Sunday}. God willing Felix can go home some time after the procedure. A colonoscopy will be scheduled at a later date. 

I know that Marie already felt better knowing that Dr. Ma was there for Felix on a Saturday night. And, Snowball ate his entire dinner tonight, so that's a relief and a good sign, too.

Prayers work. Again, thank you all. You're the best. Our beautiful Marie will post sometime tomorrow. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## MaryH

Thanks for the update, Kerry.

Marie, thoughts and prayers still being sent your way for Felix and for you.


----------



## Snowbody

Kerry - thanks so much for letting us know and I know what a comfort you are, and a wonderful friend to Marie, and so many of us. Hoping for better news tomorrow. :hugging:


----------



## Canada

I will say a prayer for your husband Felix, Marie.
I pray the doctors and testing will help him & heal him to be healthy and by your side for many, many beautiful years.


----------



## coco&nina

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## kathym

Marie I'm just seeing your post..I'm praying that all goes well and Felix will be fine and back home after his tests..XO


----------



## allheart

KAG said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got off the phone with Marie. Your loving posts and prayers to her and Felix are truly appreciated. Hoping that Marie and Snowball can close their eyes and get some sleep tonight.
> 
> Dr. Ma came to see Felix tonight. She said it's probably not diverticulitis because the blood is black, not red. Dr. Ma will do an endoscopy at 8am this morning{Sunday}. God willing Felix can go home some time after the procedure. A colonoscopy will be scheduled at a later date.
> 
> I know that Marie already felt better knowing that Dr. Ma was there for Felix on a Saturday night. And, Snowball ate his entire dinner tonight, so that's a relief and a good sign, too.
> 
> Prayers work. Again, thank you all. You're the best. Our beautiful Marie will post sometime tomorrow.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


Kerry, your an angel, thanks so much for the update.


----------



## edelweiss

Just checking in this early AM as I was up anyhow---thanking God that He has been awake all night watching over ALL of us and most especially those in need---thinking of Felix & Marie. I hope Marie, that you rested & that today brings good news. 
Thanks Kerry for being there for Marie & for this posting. You are a loving, caring friend.
Sending hugs, sandi


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Thank you Kerry for the update!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Good Morning Marie.....praying everything goes well with your husband's test today. So glad the doctor came by to see him last night. Please know we are thinking of you and Felix and keeping both of you in prayer!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Just checking in of both Felix and you Marie this morning. Hoping Felix will be able to come home soon after the endoscopy this morning. I know you will both rest better, and Snowball too, once he's home. Hugs and prayers to you my friend.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just checking in of both Felix and you Marie this morning. Hoping Felix will be able to come home soon after the endoscopy this morning. I know you will both rest better, and Snowball too, once he's home. Hugs and prayers to you my friend.


Thank you, Crystal. And, later today I will thank all of you who have cared so much to post your prayers and thoughts.

Dr. Ma just called. The colonoscopy shows a hiatial hernia and I think she said some irritation in the esophagous ... she said probably from acidity. (excuse my spelling ... overy tired right now)

The bad news is that she is keeping him in the hospital and he is having the colonoscopy sometime tomorrow. She said so far she didn't see any more blood ... which is a good thing, I think.

So, I have to get through one more day and night ... and, morning. I am okay ... very nervous, but, okay. Poor Snowball misses his Poppi ... but, he is okay, too.

Thank you so, so much for caring. And, please keep praying that his colonoscopy will be okay tomorrow.

Love and hugs to all of you ...
Marie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Marie I hope this helps to alleviate some worries for you. I also have a hiatal hernia and instead of simple acid reflux, gastrial esophogial reflux disorder, so I've also had some irritation in the esophagus. Both I think are very common any more. Probably due to our high stress lifestyle and how we eat. 

Continued prayers for Felix, and for you. I know how hard it is to be home alone while he's at the hospital. Snuggle Snowball tight and allow him to comfort you and bring some smiles to your face and to your heart. :heart:


----------



## edelweiss

Marie, I am glad they did an endoscopy and that Felix is getting good care. His doctor is really on top of things and you can rest your heart in that! It is probably good that he is kept quiet & the hospital can get him ready for the colonoscopy---it could be more stress on you and you certainly don't need that.
Right now you need to think about yourself & getting rest, and staying as calm as possible. MS is something that fools people---I am sure you know that much better than I do! So, please do take extra care of yourself & Snowball Pie.
Continuing in prayer for you dear friend. Hugs.


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Crystal. And, later today I will thank all of you who have cared so much to post your prayers and thoughts.
> 
> Dr. Ma just called. The colonoscopy shows a hiatial hernia and I think she said some irritation in the esophagous ... she said probably from acidity. (excuse my spelling ... overy tired right now)
> 
> The bad news is that she is keeping him in the hospital and he is having the colonoscopy sometime tomorrow. She said so far she didn't see any more blood ... which is a good thing, I think.
> 
> So, I have to get through one more day and night ... and, morning. I am okay ... very nervous, but, okay. Poor Snowball misses his Poppi ... but, he is okay, too.
> 
> Thank you so, so much for caring. And, please keep praying that his colonoscopy will be okay tomorrow.
> 
> Love and hugs to all of you ...
> 
> 
> Marie


 
Love you dear Marie, we all are with you with huge hugs, and I just know, with all my heart, hubby will be all good. LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Marie, the prayers continue for your hubby.and YOU!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie -- thanks so much for taking the time to let us know what's going on today. I'm sure that you're glad that Dr. Ma has been there to do the tests. 

You need to make certain that you are taking care of yourself too. I know how bad the stress is for you, but remember that Felix will need you when he gets home and that Snowball needs you all the time.

Continuing to pray for you and Felix and hoping that the colonoscopy goes well today and that Felix is able to come home tomorrow.


----------



## njdrake

Marie, I'm just now seeing this and wanted to tell you that you and Felix are both in my prayers. I'm so sorry he's having problems but it sounds like he is in good hands. I'm sure he'll be home soon and things will be fine. You need to take care of yourself and try to rest. Please keep us updated and give Snowball a hug for me and the girls.
hugs to you too :grouphug:


----------



## KAG

Hi everyone,

Marie asked me to tell you that she will thank you all personally. Pray she falls asleep now because 2 hours sleep last night isn't enough for anyone. 

Thanks so much and love to you all.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## Maglily

Thanks Kerry. Good to hear that they are getting things under control. Poor Marie she must be so tired and worried with only 2 hours of sleep. I hope she can sleep today.


----------



## KAG

Maglily said:


> Thanks Kerry. Good to hear that they are getting things under control. Poor Marie she must be so tired and worried with only 2 hours of sleep. I hope she can sleep today.


Love you Birthday Girl!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Matilda's mommy

God's angels surround you Marie, sweet dreams, everything will be ok. 
Snowball take care mommy ok


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - it really does sound like Felix is in wonderful hands and they're proceeding at the pace needed. Glad the endoscopy turned out well and hoping this was just a flair up that can be controlled. In the meantime, Marie - please get rest, for everyone - you, Felix and Snowball. And about thanking each one of us...I for one, know how much it means to you to have so much support and we all know how much you appreciate it. Please don't feel put upon to post replies to us all. A group post -- let's call it a group hug -- should suffice for us all. Here's one back at you in addition to our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Marie, your update sounds encouraging, I'm glad things seem to be under control.

Ker, thanks for the note. I hope she gets some well deserved and much needed rest.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Marie - it really does sound like Felix is in wonderful hands and they're proceeding at the pace needed. Glad the endoscopy turned out well and hoping this was just a flair up that can be controlled. In the meantime, Marie - please get rest, for everyone - you, Felix and Snowball. And about thanking each one of us...I for one, know how much it means to you to have so much support and we all know how much you appreciate it. Please don't feel put upon to post replies to us all. A group post -- let's call it a group hug -- should suffice for us all. Here's one back at you in addition to our prayers. :grouphug:


I am overwhelmed by all the love, caring, and prayers all of you are giving Felix and I ... and, Snowball.

I pray he can come home tomorrow after the colonoscopy. Apparently, they plan to do the test around 11am. I hope he doesn't have to wait any later than that. I just spoke to him and he is taking all those fun preparations for the test ... poor guy. 

I called our beloved granddaughter, Ashley, and asked her to call him later today. She is working for a few more hours ... but, she will call him. That will brighten his evening. I wished she lived closer, but, she lives almost an hour and a half away from us.

I called sweetheart Nida today and she is there for me if I need her. Thank you, darling Nida.

And, beautiful Kerry is keeping in touch by phone. I don't know what I would do without her.

I am really worried this afternoon because Snowball had a BM about half an hour ago that was the worst I remember ever seeing. It was very soft and full of mucous ... and, the smell could knock you out! He did eat his breakfast this morning ... so, I'm thinking he is just feeling insecure without his Poppi here. He seems calm and is cuddled up right next to me. I know he misses his walks with Felix. In the meantime, I am trying my best to have extra playtime with him. My tummy is upset, too ... so, I hope we don't have something else going on here. 

I cannot believe how time seems to fly when we are having fun. And, yet, how time seems to stand still when we are worried and waiting for important information to reach us.

I will update everyone tomorrow after the test results. Please keep the prayers and positive thoughts coming.

Sue, thank you for understanding that it is kind of hard to post personal thank-you's right now. So, for now ... I will do this instead.

:grouphug: Joy ... Lynn ... Diane ... Maureen ... Sandi ... Sandy ... Michelle ... Edith ... Erin ... Maggie ... Brenda ... Gigi ... Christine ... Stacy ... Furbabies Mom ... Mary ... Nida ... Becky ... Donna ... Deb ... Linda ... April ... Joyomom ... Glenda ... Pat ... Elisabeth ... Claire ... Jill(chichi) ... Maisie & Me, Michelle ... Jenna ... Edie ... Jacqui ... Jackie ... Terry ... Sue ...Paula ... Kerry ... Jill (Canada) ... Nina ... Kathy ... Crystal ... Jane ... Brenda :grouphug:

I thank all of you once again from the bottom of my heart. Love and hugs to everyone of you.

Marie


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am overwhelmed by all the love, caring, and prayers all of you are giving Felix and I ... and, Snowball.
> 
> I pray he can come home tomorrow after the colonoscopy. Apparently, they plan to do the test around 11am. I hope he doesn't have to wait any later than that. I just spoke to him and he is taking all those fun preparations for the test ... poor guy.
> 
> I called our beloved granddaughter, Ashley, and asked her to call him later today. She is working for a few more hours ... but, she will call him. That will brighten his evening. I wished she lived closer, but, she lives almost an hour and a half away from us.
> 
> I called sweetheart Nida today and she is there for me if I need her. Thank you, darling Nida.
> 
> And, beautiful Kerry is keeping in touch by phone. I don't know what I would do without her.
> 
> I am really worried this afternoon because Snowball had a BM about half an hour ago that was the worst I remember ever seeing. It was very soft and full of mucous ... and, the smell could knock you out! He did eat his breakfast this morning ... so, I'm thinking he is just feeling insecure without his Poppi here. He seems calm and is cuddled up right next to me. I know he misses his walks with Felix. In the meantime, I am trying my best to have extra playtime with him. My tummy is upset, too ... so, I hope we don't have something else going on here.
> 
> I cannot believe how time seems to fly when we are having fun. And, yet, how time seems to stand still when we are worried and waiting for important information to reach us.
> 
> I will update everyone tomorrow after the test results. Please keep the prayers and positive thoughts coming.
> 
> Sue, thank you for understanding that it is kind of hard to post personal thank-you's right now. So, for now ... I will do this instead.
> 
> :grouphug: Joy ... Lynn ... Diane ... Maureen ... Sandi ... Sandy ... Michelle ... Edith ... Erin ... Maggie ... Brenda ... Gigi ... Christine ... Stacy ... Furbabies Mom ... Mary ... Nida ... Becky ... Donna ... Deb ... Linda ... April ... Joyomom ... Glenda ... Pat ... Elisabeth ... Claire ... Jill(chichi) ... Maisie & Me, Michelle ... Jenna ... Edie ... Jacqui ... Jackie ... Terry ... Sue ...Paula ... Kerry ... Jill (Canada) ... Nina ... Kathy ... Crystal ... Jane ... Brenda :grouphug:
> 
> I thank all of you once again from the bottom of my heart. Love and hugs to everyone of you.
> 
> Marie


:heart: Love you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am overwhelmed by all the love, caring, and prayers all of you are giving Felix and I ... and, Snowball.
> 
> I pray he can come home tomorrow after the colonoscopy. Apparently, they plan to do the test around 11am. I hope he doesn't have to wait any later than that. I just spoke to him and he is taking all those fun preparations for the test ... poor guy.
> 
> I called our beloved granddaughter, Ashley, and asked her to call him later today. She is working for a few more hours ... but, she will call him. That will brighten his evening. I wished she lived closer, but, she lives almost an hour and a half away from us.
> 
> I called sweetheart Nida today and she is there for me if I need her. Thank you, darling Nida.
> 
> And, beautiful Kerry is keeping in touch by phone. I don't know what I would do without her.
> 
> I am really worried this afternoon because Snowball had a BM about half an hour ago that was the worst I remember ever seeing. It was very soft and full of mucous ... and, the smell could knock you out! He did eat his breakfast this morning ... so, I'm thinking he is just feeling insecure without his Poppi here. He seems calm and is cuddled up right next to me. I know he misses his walks with Felix. In the meantime, I am trying my best to have extra playtime with him. My tummy is upset, too ... so, I hope we don't have something else going on here.
> 
> *I cannot believe how time seems to fly when we are having fun. And, yet, how time seems to stand still when we are worried and waiting for important information to reach us.*
> 
> I will update everyone tomorrow after the test results. Please keep the prayers and positive thoughts coming.
> 
> Sue, thank you for understanding that it is kind of hard to post personal thank-you's right now. So, for now ... I will do this instead.
> 
> :grouphug: Joy ... Lynn ... Diane ... Maureen ... Sandi ... Sandy ... Michelle ... Edith ... Erin ... Maggie ... Brenda ... Gigi ... Christine ... Stacy ... Furbabies Mom ... Mary ... Nida ... Becky ... Donna ... Deb ... Linda ... April ... Joyomom ... Glenda ... Pat ... Elisabeth ... Claire ... Jill(chichi) ... Maisie & Me, Michelle ... Jenna ... Edie ... Jacqui ... Jackie ... Terry ... Sue ...Paula ... Kerry ... Jill (Canada) ... Nina ... Kathy ... Crystal ... Jane ... Brenda :grouphug:
> 
> I thank all of you once again from the bottom of my heart. Love and hugs to everyone of you.
> 
> Marie


That is so true, Marie. Like the saying, time flies when you're having fun.

I hope that Felix comes home tomorrow after a thorough check up and discharge. Colonoscopies are no fun, but they seem to have gotten better in the last few years.

xoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Marie.. the group hug you did is so sweet and please don't think about trying to do individual replies.

Quincy has a 'testy' tummy and as layed back as he has had bouts of colitis or lesser issue with the soft mucousy poops. I think he gets stressed when I leave him though he doesn't show anything 'dramatic' outwardly. Hubby says he often does lay at door and whine or moan. I've then noticed his poops will indeed show his' distress' even though you'd never notice anything to look at him. I add a bit more fiber to his food and he gets back to normal almost immediately. 
I'm sure Snowball is missing his daddy and probably instinctively picking up on your concern as well.

Prayers your hubby will be home tomorrow with no serious concerns!


----------



## poochie2

Marie..........still praying that your hubby makes a full recovery and that he will be able to come home super quick.

Jenna


----------



## edelweiss

Marie, I posted this a couple of days ago on FB and wanted to send it to you too. I hope it encourages you.
“I don’t know if this is a season of sweetness or one of sadness. But I am learning that neither last forever. There will, I’m sure, be something, that invades this current loveliness. That’s how life is. It won’t be sweet forever. But it won’t be bitter forever either. If everywhere you look these days, it’s wintery, desolate, lonely, practice believing in springtime. It always, always comes, even though as days like today it’s nearly impossible to imagine, ground frozen, trees bare and spiky. New life will spring from this same ground. This season will end, and something entirely new will follow it.” (s. niequist)
Bon Courage! and kisses from kitzel


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Marie, the worst will be over with the cleaning out part, tomorrow will be a snap.......praying that everything is fine with the test and he will be able to come home but he will need to sleep or rest for the rest of the day. I hope you and Snowball are comfortable and get plenty of rest........hugs to you my friend!!!


----------



## njdrake

I was checking for an update and I'm so glad things are going alright. I'm sure Felix will be home tomorrow and just that alone will make you and Snowball feel so much better. 
Try to get some rest Marie and know that you and Felix are in everyones thought and prayers. 
hugs and love to the three of you.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Marie, Just letting you know I am praying for you and Felix, for a clean colonoscopy for Felix and a good and stress free evening and night and plenty of sleep for you, peace be with you.:wub:


----------



## The A Team

Just checking in. It seems like Felix is in good hands....and I'm going to continue to worry about you, my friend. Wish I was closer....

So maybe he'll be home tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie -- just hoping that you're taking care of yourself. I'm sure that you're stressed and that also makes Snowball stressed. I know that Felix will be fine, but in the meantime -- saying lots of prayers for both of you.

Please don't feel that you have to answer our messages individually -- we just want you to know that we're worried about you and Felix and sending prayers and support your way. We love you!!!


----------



## silverhaven

Good to hear he is doing ok so far :grouphug: here hoping the colonoscopy is fine and he is home safe and sound tomorrow. Don't worry about Snowball, Marie, he is likely just worried like you are. It tends to hit our little ones in the gut


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, about twelve hours until Felix's colonoscopy. I really hope they decide to do it earlier than that. 

I called Krisi, Snowball's vet and Godmother ... because I wanted to make sure she thought Snowball would be okay with that loose muscousy BM. She, knowing Snowball, thinks it is stress related to Felix being gone. 

Right before Krisi called, Snowball wanted to eat all of his dinner of cooked chicken. And, some Pepcid with a little cheese. That was around 7pm and he has not had another loose BM ... so, that sounds like a good thing! And, he is drinking his water, so I think he is okay ... just misses his Poppi. 

I feel so blessed. Krisi asked if I needed anything and even offered to come over, and/or shop for me if I need anything. Another Earth Angel in my life.

And, Nida, thank you again, for offering to help ... you're an Earth Angel, too.

I'll update everyone tomorrow as soon as I hear how Felix's test went. I am thinking positive.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I hope you are getting your rest Marie, I am praying for Felix and you and precious Snowball. I love you


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - you're supposed to be in bed getting some sleep. Don't make me come over there:angry:.... I wish I could. :huh: I'm sure that Felix will be alright. The worst part of colonoscopies is the prep. His doctor sounds terrific and I love that she keeps you up to date. Still praying for tomorrow. rayer: 

Hoping and praying too that Snowball will be okay. I'm sure she misses Felix and is picking up on the stress. Our delicate little flowers! Glad you spoke to Doc Kristi. You are surrounded by these Earth Angels because they are naturally attracted to you since you are an Earth Angel to so many of us Marie. From your granddaughter to those of us who have become friends on SM, your goodness is so genuine that people just want to do good things for you. So here's the straight story....let them. Don't feel like you're putting anyone out. 
Around NY and probably in DC there''s the campaign everywhere "If you see something, say something." Well for you my dear, how about "If you NEED something, say something." Make sure you have food and any meds you or Snowball need and if it means asking someone to take you somewhere or pick it up, please let them help. 
NOW GET TO SLEEP......:smootch:


----------



## KAG

Call me if you're awake, girlfriend.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## KAG

Dear Marie, this is from all of us:
xoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Alexa

Dearest Marie, sending warmest thoughts and prayers the long way to you! Will be thinking of you and your husband and hope he's doing better soon!

Please keep us updated! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

awwh sweet Marie, I am just now seeing this. Sorry to learn about your husband. Will sure keep you and him in my thoughts and prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Thinking of you and Felix this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou

Hi Marie.....wasn't on SM all weekend so I'm just now seeing this. Sending lots of prayers for your sweet husband. Gosh you all need to catch a break. Stay strong and know I am praying for you all.


----------



## donnad

Oh my...I'm just seeing this. Sorry for everything that's happening right now. I will keep Felix, you and Snowball in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily

KAG said:


> Love you Birthday Girl!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


just checking about Felix....and 


thank you Kerry! xxxooo me too


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Dear Marie, this is from all of us:
> xoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxo
> 
> 
> That's What Friends Are For - YouTube


Perfect and so true, Kerry. :wub::wub:

Marie - just checking in. You, Felix and Snowball are in my thoughts. :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss

Good morning Marie---sending you bright hopes for today!


----------



## RudyRoo

Checking in too. How are Felix, Marie, and snowball doing today? Thinking of you all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

edelweiss said:


> Good morning Marie---sending you bright hopes for today!


:grouphug:Thank you so much, Sandi.:grouphug: :grouphug:And, to everyone else, too.:grouphug:

Felix's doctor just called and said that he removed a lot of polyps during the colonoscopy. But, that they do not see any further bleeding. So, if the hospitalist (doctor in charge of his stay) gives the okay ... he should be coming home later today. 

The doctor said they have to make sure he can eat something and keep it down before they release him. So, I hope that works out okay. Felix told me before he went down to the operating room that he was hungry. I warned him not to stop by a fast food joint on the way home ... you do not know my hubby ... he would do something like that!

Felix drove himself to the hospital and they will not release a patient for twenty-four hours if they think they are going to drive after the procedure. However, he can take a cab home ... or, one of his golf buddies can pick him up.

I will be so glad to have him back home. Snowball, bless his heart ... has been an angel. I know he misses his Poppi so much. 

I will let you all know when I get more information to his release. I will be upset if the hospitalist makes him stay ... but, then I have to be grateful he is being taken care of first. I do love him very much.

To be on the safe side ... I just put in a grocery order to our nearby Giant. They have a service called PeaPod ... and, they can deliver anything in the store to you! So, the delivery is scheduled for tomorrow, and thus, Felix won't have to worry about some healthy foods in the house. I was running out of some essentials ... but, we are okay for today.


----------



## silverhaven

Very good to hear Marie :grouphug: thanks for the update. Sounds like he is well on the mend :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :grouphug:Thank you so much, Sandi.:grouphug: :grouphug:And, to everyone else, too.:grouphug:
> 
> Felix's doctor just called and said that he removed a lot of polyps during the colonoscopy. But, that they do not see any further bleeding. So, if the hospitalist (doctor in charge of his stay) gives the okay ... he should be coming home later today.
> 
> The doctor said they have to make sure he can eat something and keep it down before they release him. So, I hope that works out okay. Felix told me before he went down to the operating room that he was hungry. I warned him not to stop by a fast food joint on the way home ... you do not know my hubby ... he would do something like that!
> 
> Felix drove himself to the hospital and they will not release a patient for twenty-four hours if they think they are going to drive after the procedure. However, he can take a cab home ... or, one of his golf buddies can pick him up.
> 
> I will be so glad to have him back home. Snowball, bless his heart ... has been an angel. I know he misses his Poppi so much.
> 
> I will let you all know when I get more information to his release. I will be upset if the hospitalist makes him stay ... but, then I have to be grateful he is being taken care of first. I do love him very much.
> 
> To be on the safe side ... I just put in a grocery order to our nearby Giant. They have a service called PeaPod ... and, they can deliver anything in the store to you! So, the delivery is scheduled for tomorrow, and thus, Felix won't have to worry about some healthy foods in the house. I was running out of some essentials ... but, we are okay for today.


Marie this is sounding very positive! Thank you for the update. I do hope you are taking care of yourself right now and getting as much sleep as possible and eating well. That is so great you have a grocery that will deliver. We need something like that around here but we're still too small of a community. I'm so glad you had the presence of mind to think of that and place an order. I'm not so sure I would be thinking as clearly if I were in your place.

Hugs to you, Snowball and Felix.


----------



## plenty pets 20

So glad to hear that all went well. How nice to have a store that will deliver. Hope you can feel more relaxed now to Marie. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody

:chili: This is sounding really good. I think that Felix will be on the road to recovery but he better take care of himself as well when he gets home. Maybe tell the cab company (or his golf buddies) not to go thru any "drive throughs" :w00t: on the way home!!:HistericalSmiley: I hope they let him come home today, but if not they're doing it for a reason.
Glad that you have Peapod and so happy you thought of using it. We have it here in the city from Stop and Shop but the huge food delivery company here is Fresh Direct. You would not believe how many people in our building use it. Huge selection, good food, kind of pricey but worth it for those who work long hours or are homebound for any reason. It's a great service. 
Keep us informed and give Felix a big hug from all of us. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

Snowbody said:


> :chili: This is sounding really good. I think that Felix will be on the road to recovery but he better take care of himself as well when he gets home. Maybe tell the cab company (or his golf buddies) not to go thru any "drive throughs" :w00t: on the way home!!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :smrofl::smrofl:
> Being married to a golfer I got it Sue!


----------



## Snowbody

edelweiss said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> :chili: This is sounding really good. I think that Felix will be on the road to recovery but he better take care of himself as well when he gets home. Maybe tell the cab company (or his golf buddies) not to go thru any "drive throughs" :w00t: on the way home!!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :smrofl::smrofl:
> Being married to a golfer I got it Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> I see you went "fore" it, Sandi. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Nothing like a little double entendre on a Monday morning. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh, that sounds great:wub: Marie! I hope he gets to come home to you today!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Still no discharge. This seems unusual. They just came in to take more blood tests on him. I guess there is still the mystery of why he was bleeding ... and, from where. I cannot believe the doctor who determines if he can go home has not been in to see him yet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Still no discharge. This seems unusual. They just came in to take more blood tests on him. I guess there is still the mystery of why he was bleeding ... and, from where. I cannot believe the doctor who determines if he can go home has not been in to see him yet.


Oh Marie I know this feels very discouraging. But I think it's a good thing they are being so thorough. It is frustrating to be waiting on a certain Dr. though. Keep positive. He may get discharged today yet.


----------



## Snowbody

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Still no discharge. This seems unusual. They just came in to take more blood tests on him. I guess there is still the mystery of why he was bleeding ... and, from where. I cannot believe the doctor who determines if he can go home has not been in to see him yet.


Marie - I can't tell you how many dragged out, all day events so many of my mom's discharges from the hospital turned out to be over the span when she was having her heart attack, open heart surgery and a few other surgeries thrown in. We'd get there early, be all set to go and have to wait around for hours before she could be discharged, and we never knew why. Is there a way for you to reach his doctor (is it Dr. Ma?) and let her know that he's still there or ask her why he is? She might be able to move mountains.


----------



## Katkoota

Rest well sweet marie. Praying for the best for Felix

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy

hopefully Felix will be home tonight, but if they decide to keep him over the night it's for his best. I hope your eating, resting, and taking care of you and Snowball. I'll check in later, hopefully Felix will be home.


----------



## mary-anderson

Marie, So sorry your husband is not well. Hopefully the doctors can isolated the problem soon. Please make sure you take care of yourself.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Unfortunately Hospitalists are very busy and often have to take care of patients in the ICU, the floors and sometimes the ER depending on how many are on duty in your hospital. The waits for them are sometimes ridiculously long :w00t:. There may be a reason they are doing one more set of labs. Try very hard to be patient and he could still be discharged today. Have you spoken to Felix? Does he know what the delay is about? 
It is not always possible to find a source of bleeding.but it's better than finding some big lesion.I know it is very frustrating :angry: and am keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## vjw

Also, once the dr. has officially ordered the discharge, it sometimes takes quite a while for nursing to do the discharge paperwork to get you out the door.


----------



## beckinwolf

We just spent about 4 hours getting discharged. It takes FOREVER! Thank god for cable tv in the room.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thinking of you and Felix, Marie, and crossing my fingers he'll be released soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Finally!!! Felix just got home! He called me about an hour ago to say he was "sprung"!!! And, he got home that fast. The hospital is only a few minutes drive from here ... so, it's not far away at all. Hospital rules though ... he had to leave his car there until tomorrow for driving safety reasons. 

He has an appointment to see the GI doctor again. And, he has to make an appointment to see our internist. 

Felix looks so pale. I realize he has had the colonoscopy and endoscopy ... but, he just doesn't look well. He did eat lunch at the hospital and is hungry now ... thank goodness!

I think both of us are questioning why they said he lost blood when he was admitted. They had even been talking about possibly giving him a transfusion. I just don't understand this at all. I want some answers to this one.

Before I forget ... Paula, how are you and your hubby feeling??? I hope better. Please know that both of you have been in my thoughts and prayers. And, thank you so much for thinking and praying for Felix and I.

And, Becky, I am happy that your grandpa is better now, too. You, too, and your grandpa and family have been in my thoughts and prayers. 

Gigi, I started to PM you just when Felix called to say he was finally being discharged. I think you are a doctor, right? If you have any other feedback as to questions Felix might ask his doctor about the blood loss, I would appreciate it. 

Once again, thank you to all of my SM family for such warm caring, love, and support. You have no idea how that has uplifted my spirits and helped me to get through the past few days. Your prayers and words have given me such comfort. Felix thanks you and says it means a lot to him, too.


----------



## The A Team

Good news!! I'm glad Felix is home. I know with your care, he'll be back to himself in no time. 

Hope you get the answers you need....


I have no expertise in anything medical (or anything for that matter :blink but I can pray for a good outcome :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Felix is home?!?! Oh Marie this is such wonderful news!!! When my dad returned home after his stroke he was pale for 2-3 days as his body returned to "normal." I am so happy that your family is back together - how is Snowball?


----------



## edelweiss

Great news on Felix!
Just to add that IF he did lose blood being pale is normal---he may even be anemic but the blood tests he took before leaving hospital will verify that, if so. 
Had he possibly been taking aspirin---that can cause internal bleeding. Even normal supplements such as Ginko can do that! 
Sending love to you 3!


----------



## vjw

Blood transfusions can be a life saver in certain situations, but it can be a good thing that he didn't get a blood transfusion. I think I'd rather go home a little anemic and tired than get one.

It's been a loonng time since I worked in a health care setting, but when I did, I remember all the things which could go wrong with a blood transfusion - transfusion reaction, mistakes in typeing and cross-matching, transmission of disease. . . .

There's stricter criteria/testing now for blood transfusions and much less of a risk, but complications still happen. 

One of my jobs in my younger days was Quality Assurance Coordinator at a hospital, so I love researching this type of thing when I have the time.

Just looked up blood transfusion criteria and found this information on Mayo Clinic's site:

Communiqué - Quality Improvement in Transfusion Medicine: A Mayo Clinic Process to Reduce Incompatible Transfusions - Mayo Medical Laboratories

The patient's hematocrit/hemoglobin has to be at certain levels before a transfusion is considered, but I do not know what the current values should be.


----------



## silverhaven

:cheer: so happy he is home. I hope he feels right again soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

So glad that Felix is home with you, Marie! I'm sure you'll get a better night's sleep, with both of your guys with you.


----------



## maggieh

So glad he's home - and hope he's feeling better after a good night's rest!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie -- Just got home from a long day of training and had to check in on you and Felix. I'm soooooooooooooo glad that he's home, but not happy to hear that he isn't looking well.

Hopefully Dr. Ma and your internist will be able to help him regain his strength quickly and have some answers for you. 

I always prefer talking to my regular doctors as each of the hospital doctors seem to have conflicting opinions/facts.

Sending hugs and lots and lots of prayers your way. Hopefully you will be able to get a good nights sleep now that Felix is home.


----------



## Maglily

Great news Marie! glad he's doing better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Praise God Felix is home. I'm glad the doctors are right on this, give your hubby hugs for me. I am just so grateful to God, he has his hand on you and Felix and little Snowball. I bet Snowball was dancing around the house so happy to see his daddy. You know you are always in my prayers. I love you Marie
we are feeling better, but not totally over this crud:blush: it's the first time in 42 years we have been sick at the same time:blink:


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - I'm so glad that Felix is home. :smheat: You must have been jumping out of your skin waiting for him. I really think it's natural that he looks pale after what he's been through -- not feeling well, the endoscopy and colonoscopy. I'm sure he didn't get much sleep or rest either because they're always poking and prodding you in the hospital or making a lot of noise. I think some time at home with you and lots of sleep and rest will really help. If he was very anemic they would have known it from his blood tests and not sent him home or given him a transfusion. I'm happy he's seeing his doctors. So you, Felix and Snowball, get into bed early and sleep in tomorrow. I'm so glad you ordered food into the house. Just pamper and spoil Felix. Snowball won't mind if he gets all the attention this one time. :HistericalSmiley: Sending you prayers and love.:smootch:


----------



## njdrake

Marie, I wanted to do a quick check before I went to bed and was thrilled with your news. I'm glad Felix is home and I just know he'l feel better now. I'm sure Snowball was a very happy little guy to see his dad. I've been thinking about you and I hope everything goes well and Felix makes a quick recovery.
You both need to get some rest.
hugs and prayers


----------



## donnad

Great news that Felix is home...may he continue to improve.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Marie, I am praying for your hubby and praying it is nothing more than a tummy ache. It sounds like it is because you have it too. And diverticulitis is difficult..I have a friend who has it. Please take care of yourself and know that we will be praying for him.

Dianne and Rocky xoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Marie, I am so happy Felix is home.:chili: What did they find if anything? 




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Finally!!! Felix just got home! He called me about an hour ago to say he was "sprung"!!! And, he got home that fast. The hospital is only a few minutes drive from here ... so, it's not far away at all. Hospital rules though ... he had to leave his car there until tomorrow for driving safety reasons.
> 
> He has an appointment to see the GI doctor again. And, he has to make an appointment to see our internist.
> 
> Felix looks so pale. I realize he has had the colonoscopy and endoscopy ... but, he just doesn't look well. He did eat lunch at the hospital and is hungry now ... thank goodness!
> 
> I think both of us are questioning why they said he lost blood when he was admitted. They had even been talking about possibly giving him a transfusion. I just don't understand this at all. I want some answers to this one.
> 
> Before I forget ... Paula, how are you and your hubby feeling??? I hope better. Please know that both of you have been in my thoughts and prayers. And, thank you so much for thinking and praying for Felix and I.
> 
> And, Becky, I am happy that your grandpa is better now, too. You, too, and your grandpa and family have been in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Gigi, I started to PM you just when Felix called to say he was finally being discharged. I think you are a doctor, right? If you have any other feedback as to questions Felix might ask his doctor about the blood loss, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Once again, thank you to all of my SM family for such warm caring, love, and support. You have no idea how that has uplifted my spirits and helped me to get through the past few days. Your prayers and words have given me such comfort. Felix thanks you and says it means a lot to him, too.


----------



## Katkoota

I am happy that Felix is hope and wish him a speedy improvement.

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checkin in this morning


----------



## michellerobison

Checking in to see how Felix is doing. Praying for your family...♥♥♥


----------



## KAG

I spoke to Marie, Felix and Snowball earlier. Felix is so grateful to be home, so grateful for all of our prayers and good wishes. I told him he literally is no longer full of sh t. He told me he's full of hot air. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, I am so happy Felix is home.:chili: What did they find if anything?


Diane, we don't really have an answer yet. Felix is calling his doctors today to make appointments (with the GI and Internist)

I am still floored (as is Felix) as to why he was told he had lost a "significant amount of blood" ... and, if things did not stablize, that they had planned to give him a blood transfusion. The endoscopy showed some irritation in his esophagus and a hiatal hernia. And, the colonoscopy showed several polyps that the doctor removed during the procedure. However, there were no traces of blood during either test.

My concern is that Felix is still feeling weak. Yes, I know he had two procedures within two days ... but, he was not feeling up to par before he was admitted to the hospital. I was really worried when he came back from taking Snowball for his walk last evening. Felix said he borrowed a shopping cart from the Target store, to lean on ... while walking Snowball! 

We'll see how things go today. I'm still worried until we get some more concrete answers as to what happened. Thank you for asking, Diane.

And, to everyone else who has been checking in ... thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. Felix thanks you, too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Marie, who told you he lost a significant amount of blood and from where? Can you call and ask them to explain to you what that meant? I would call the doctor that was his doctor at the hospital...they used to call it the house doctor, but don't think they use that term anymore. You can call the hospital and tell them you want to talk to the doctor that was in charge of your husband. Did they take all kinds of blood work? Did they do an ultrasound? Do you know the doctors he is calling? He must tell them he was in the hospital and that he was told he lost a lot of blood. Also tell them that he is weak and still not feeling well...kind of exaggerate if he has to, so they will give him an appointment sooner. If they don't give you one within a few days, ask to be on the cancellation list. Make sure all the hospital records of his stay and results of tests get faxed to his doctors. You really have to be your own advocate these days. You can't leave any stone unturned. I hope and pray things get moving quickly so you can get to the bottom of this. :grouphug:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Diane, we don't really have an answer yet. Felix is calling his doctors today to make appointments (with the GI and Internist)
> 
> I am still floored (as is Felix) as to why he was told he had lost a "significant amount of blood" ... and, if things did not stablize, that they had planned to give him a blood transfusion. The endoscopy showed some irritation in his esophagus and a hiatal hernia. And, the colonoscopy showed several polyps that the doctor removed during the procedure. However, there were no traces of blood during either test.
> 
> My concern is that Felix is still feeling weak. Yes, I know he had two procedures within two days ... but, he was not feeling up to par before he was admitted to the hospital. I was really worried when he came back from taking Snowball for his walk last evening. Felix said he borrowed a shopping cart from the Target store, to lean on ... while walking Snowball!
> 
> We'll see how things go today. I'm still worried until we get some more concrete answers as to what happened. Thank you for asking, Diane.
> 
> And, to everyone else who has been checking in ... thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. Felix thanks you, too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, who told you he lost a significant amount of blood and from where? Can you call and ask them to explain to you what that meant? I would call the doctor that was his doctor at the hospital...they used to call it the house doctor, but don't think they use that term anymore. You can call the hospital and tell them you want to talk to the doctor that was in charge of your husband. Did they take all kinds of blood work? Did they do an ultrasound? Do you know the doctors he is calling? He must tell them he was in the hospital and that he was told he lost a lot of blood. Also tell them that he is weak and still not feeling well...kind of exaggerate if he has to, so they will give him an appointment sooner. If they don't give you one within a few days, ask to be on the cancellation list. Make sure all the hospital records of his stay and results of tests get faxed to his doctors. You really have to be your own advocate these days. You can't leave any stone unturned. I hope and pray things get moving quickly so you can get to the bottom of this. :grouphug:


Thank you, Diane. I just related this to Felix, too. 

No they did not do an ultrasound? Only the endoscopy and colonoscopy. Blood tests, yes. But, what kind I don't know. : (


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I am sorry to hear that Felix is still unwell. Please let him know we are thinking about him and wishing him well. I would be concerned if he was needing a shopping cart to walk Snowball - depending on how far the walk is and I would relay this information to his doctors office as well.


----------



## jodublin

So sorry i missed this ..sending you a big hug , so glad all ended well .


----------



## romeo&juliet

Marie i will keep Felix in my prayers ...rayer:rayer:rayer: I hope and have faith that he will get better soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - so sorry to hear that Felix still is feeling so weak. I didn't realize he was not feeling well before that night where he realized he needed to go to the ER. Make sure he relays all of that too to any doctor he sees. Needing the shopping cart - yeah - that's not good but how smart to do that. I really do think he will have to do as Dianne suggested - follow up on what the hospital docs first told him and anything they can relay about their thoughts on what was going on and getting an appt asap. I would think that in the blood tests they would have really checked to see if he was very anemic. I know some worry about blood transfusions but I also know it was the shot in the arm that my mom needed a couple of times to really build her up after some of her health issues. I would think in this day and age they have enough blood screening going on to know that it's safe. I think that Felix needs a whole check up by his internist to see what's going on.
Sending prayers to you both. Hoping it's nothing major and can be adjusted with medication. Tell Felix we love him and want him to get better. :smootch:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Marie....have you seen this? I know you said you both felt sick and your hubby got hospitalized...just a thought. I hope this is not it, but I thought I had better show you this just in case you know you have eaten cantaloupes recently.

msnbc.com - Breaking news, science and tech news, world news, US news, local news- msnbc.com

At least 13 people are dead amid 72 sickened in 18 states in an outbreak of listeria food poisoning tied to contaminated cantaloupes, federal health officials said Tuesday. 
The figures were the latest confirmed as of Monday morning, according to a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention report. But they may well rise in the still-widening outbreak that now ranks as the deadliest in the United States in more than a decade. 
State and local health officials in Wyoming and Kansas are investigating three additional deaths that may be connected.
In 1998, an outbreak of listeria infections caused by listeria-contaminated hot dogs and deli meats killed 21 people, CDC records show. 
Most of the deaths and illnesses in the outbreak tied to whole cantaloupes grown and shipped by Jensen Farms of Holly, Colo., have targeted the elderly, pointing out the lethal potential of infections from listeria monocytogenes in vulnerable populations. 
"It's basically a feature of listeriosis itself. It affects people who have other counts against them," said Dr. Robert Tauxe, deputy director of the division of foodborne, waterborne and fungal infections at the CDC. "It's just a severe infection."
Victims range in age from 35 to 96 years, with an average age of 78. But most of the infections from four outbreak strains of listeria have occurred in people older than 60, the report said. CDC officials now think the illnesses began several days sooner than previously thought, with illnesses starting on or after July 31. People can become ill up to several weeks after eating food contaminated with listeria. 
Advertise | AdChoices







Deaths have been reported in eight states, including four in New Mexico, two in Colorado, two in Texas and one each in Kansas, Maryland, Missouri, Nebraska and Oklahoma. 
*Severe illness, stillbirths 
*Listeria is a common bacterium that typically causes mild illness in healthy people, but can cause severe illness in older people and those with compromised immune systems. It also can cause miscarriages and stillbirths in pregnant women and severe infections in new babies. Listeria infections lead to about 1,600 serious illnesses each year and about 260 people die, according to the CDC.











The latest outbreak has been detected only in Rocky Ford cantaloupes processed and shipped to at least 25 states by Jensen Farms. Federal Food and Drug Administration officials have detected evidence of the outbreak strains of listeria in packing houses and on equipment at the site. Jensen Farms issued a voluntary recall of the whole fruit on Sept. 14; Carol's Cuts LLC, a Kansas food processor, issued a recall for nearly 600 pounds of cut fresh cantaloupe and fruit medley containing cantaloupe on Friday.
The Rocky Ford-brand cantaloupes from Jensen Farms were shipped from July 29 through Sept. 10 to Arkansas, Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Illinois, Kansas, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Virginia and Wyoming.
While it's not clear yet clear exactly how the cantaloupes became contaminated, the fruit is susceptible because of its rough, porous skin and soft, succulent interior. In addition, knives can carry bacteria from the outside of the melon into the flesh when they slice through. 
Despite the recall, FDA officials are concerned that the Rocky Ford melons may remain in consumers' homes. Listeria can survive and grow even when refrigerated, so any suspect fruit should be discarded, officials say. 


 Don't miss these Health stories 

    
Getty Images 
 How to get the most out of your moisturizer  Seal in the moisture from your moisturizer by following today's “Back to reality” do-it-yourself tip from TODAY. Click for more! 
  Tainted cantaloupe toll now 55 sick, 8 dead 
  Couple sues after he gets her infected kidney 
  Excuse me! Foods with freaky side effects 
  Guys' deep voices help women remember 

 Overall, the listeria poisoning in cantaloupe now ranks as the third deadliest outbreak in U.S. history, a survey of foodborne illness data reported by the CDC’s Foodborne Outbreak Online Database, or FOOD, in other CDC reports and information logged by Seattle food poisoning lawyer Bill Marler's firm. 
CDC estimates that about 48 million people in the U.S. each year get sick from tainted food, with about 128,000 hospitalized and 3,000 deaths.


----------



## edelweiss

I was starting to feel sick Dianne :innocent:---as I have consumed way to much cantaloupe since arriving in the US---we don't have them in Greece & I miss them so! Then I read where they were sent & S. Carolina isn't on the list! :aktion033::aktion033: YIKES, dodged another bullet. 
We better get on the plane & ride off to the land of riots & collapsing economies. I think the whole country is on strike & am glad we left our car at the airport---cab strike. Hope they can land the plane! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

I just heard more about that listeria outbreak on the news a few minutes ago. I know I heard it earlier this week too, think the cases have spread since then. Marie - had you talked about eating melon right before this? It's a a thought. 
And Sandi, are you sure you want to go back to a country on strike? I'd take my chances going melonless here. :HistericalSmiley: It's so strange, even though we didn't get together and we always read and respond to your posts here, you just feel closer since you've been in HH. Maybe it's because you're not dealing with the other time zone. Strange? Do you feel that way at all? Safe travels back...tomorrow right? :grouphug::grouphug: to you, Kitzel and Dwight.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

How is Felix feeling today? Just thinking of you all. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie -- just checking on you and Felix (and, of course, Snowball). Hope things are better today. 

Still sending prayers your way.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

So glad it wasn't in SC. Safe traveling!



edelweiss said:


> I was starting to feel sick Dianne :innocent:---as I have consumed way to much cantaloupe since arriving in the US---we don't have them in Greece & I miss them so! Then I read where they were sent & S. Carolina isn't on the list! :aktion033::aktion033: YIKES, dodged another bullet.
> We better get on the plane & ride off to the land of riots & collapsing economies. I think the whole country is on strike & am glad we left our car at the airport---cab strike. Hope they can land the plane! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom

Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## vjw

Marie, your husband can ask for copies of important hospital papers. You will need to wait a couple more days before requesting though. It takes a few days for all the information to get in the patient's record and get validated by the physicians. 

Your husband will need to sign a hospital consent form for release of information. You can get the copies from the health information department. If it were me, I would ask for a copy of the discharge summary, upper endoscopy report, colonoscopy report, and copies of the lab work.

Was also going to mention that doctors hands are very much tied as to what they can do these days. There's many licensing, regulatory, government, and insurance companies who have requirements/standards/criteria for them.

I can remember one meeting I attended 25 plus years ago at a hospital and there was a HUGE discussion about blood transfusion criteria even then. At that time, there was discussion that if a patient just needed one unit of blood, it wasn't worth the risk of the transfusion.

I know personally that it doesn't take much blood loss for you to feel weak. When I went into respiratory failure in December and was in the hospital for eleven days, I had so much blood drawn for lab work that my legs felt like I had twenty pound leg weights on them. After I was in the hospital for a few days, a pulmonologist ordered a bunch of bloodwork and it was after that bloodwork was drawn that I got REALLY weak.

Anyhow, hope your husband is getting stronger and they find out what the problem is very soon.



Joy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie....have you seen this? I know you said you both felt sick and your hubby got hospitalized...just a thought. I hope this is not it, but I thought I had better show you this just in case you know you have eaten cantaloupes recently.
> 
> msnbc.com - Breaking news, science and tech news, world news, US news, local news- msnbc.com
> 
> At least 13 people are dead amid 72 sickened in 18 states in an outbreak of listeria food poisoning tied to contaminated cantaloupes, federal health officials said Tuesday.
> The figures were the latest confirmed as of Monday morning, according to a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention report. But they may well rise in the still-widening outbreak that now ranks as the deadliest in the United States in more than a decade.
> State and local health officials in Wyoming and Kansas are investigating three additional deaths that may be connected.
> In 1998, an outbreak of listeria infections caused by listeria-contaminated hot dogs and deli meats killed 21 people, CDC records show.
> Most of the deaths and illnesses in the outbreak tied to whole cantaloupes grown and shipped by Jensen Farms of Holly, Colo., have targeted the elderly, pointing out the lethal potential of infections from listeria monocytogenes in vulnerable populations.
> "It's basically a feature of listeriosis itself. It affects people who have other counts against them," said Dr. Robert Tauxe, deputy director of the division of foodborne, waterborne and fungal infections at the CDC. "It's just a severe infection."
> Victims range in age from 35 to 96 years, with an average age of 78. But most of the infections from four outbreak strains of listeria have occurred in people older than 60, the report said. CDC officials now think the illnesses began several days sooner than previously thought, with illnesses starting on or after July 31. People can become ill up to several weeks after eating food contaminated with listeria.
> Advertise | AdChoices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deaths have been reported in eight states, including four in New Mexico, two in Colorado, two in Texas and one each in Kansas, Maryland, Missouri, Nebraska and Oklahoma.
> *Severe illness, stillbirths
> *Listeria is a common bacterium that typically causes mild illness in healthy people, but can cause severe illness in older people and those with compromised immune systems. It also can cause miscarriages and stillbirths in pregnant women and severe infections in new babies. Listeria infections lead to about 1,600 serious illnesses each year and about 260 people die, according to the CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest outbreak has been detected only in Rocky Ford cantaloupes processed and shipped to at least 25 states by Jensen Farms. Federal Food and Drug Administration officials have detected evidence of the outbreak strains of listeria in packing houses and on equipment at the site. Jensen Farms issued a voluntary recall of the whole fruit on Sept. 14; Carol's Cuts LLC, a Kansas food processor, issued a recall for nearly 600 pounds of cut fresh cantaloupe and fruit medley containing cantaloupe on Friday.
> The Rocky Ford-brand cantaloupes from Jensen Farms were shipped from July 29 through Sept. 10 to Arkansas, Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Illinois, Kansas, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Virginia and Wyoming.
> While it's not clear yet clear exactly how the cantaloupes became contaminated, the fruit is susceptible because of its rough, porous skin and soft, succulent interior. In addition, knives can carry bacteria from the outside of the melon into the flesh when they slice through.
> Despite the recall, FDA officials are concerned that the Rocky Ford melons may remain in consumers' homes. Listeria can survive and grow even when refrigerated, so any suspect fruit should be discarded, officials say.
> 
> 
> Don't miss these Health stories
> 
> 
> Getty Images
> How to get the most out of your moisturizer  Seal in the moisture from your moisturizer by following today's “Back to reality” do-it-yourself tip from TODAY. Click for more!
> Tainted cantaloupe toll now 55 sick, 8 dead
> Couple sues after he gets her infected kidney
> Excuse me! Foods with freaky side effects
> Guys' deep voices help women remember
> 
> Overall, the listeria poisoning in cantaloupe now ranks as the third deadliest outbreak in U.S. history, a survey of foodborne illness data reported by the CDC’s Foodborne Outbreak Online Database, or FOOD, in other CDC reports and information logged by Seattle food poisoning lawyer Bill Marler's firm.
> CDC estimates that about 48 million people in the U.S. each year get sick from tainted food, with about 128,000 hospitalized and 3,000 deaths.


Diane, thank you for providing this article. Felix and I had cantaloupes about three weeks ago. One was from a golfing friend who home grows them. And, the other one was from the grocery store. What I didn't know until I read this article ... is that it can take several weeks for listera to show up after having eaten the tainted fruit. 

So, just to be on the safe side, we will report this to our doctors. 

We had planned to buy more cantaloupe the same day the news came out about the listeria in cantaloupe.

Felix is still not feeling up to par. (and, my tummy is still not right either) Felix has an appointment with the internist next week. And, the GI doctor can't see him until two weeks from now ... even though he was instructed by the same doctor to make an appointment to see her within a week. I am about to blow a fuse. 

Thanks again, Diane, for the information.


----------



## Sylie

There is nothing I can say except that my thoughts and well wishes are with you, dear, sweet Marie and your beloved Felix.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Sorry to hear that Felix is still not feeling well, Marie. You, too. I hope you both can get some rest and relief soon.

xoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy

thinking of you and Felix, praying like crazy. love you


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Marie, call the grocery store and find out if they had any cateloupes from Jensen Farms. That way you could elimiate it from your worries immediately. I read today that it can take several weeks up to two months to show up......I would not worry about the ones from your friend that got it out of his garden. They think the water that was used was contaminated. How is Felix this morning........I hope he is feeling better and that will make you feel better!!! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss

It seems crazy to me that in the US it takes so long to get a vet or doctor's appointment. That really would make me crazy. In Europe I can, in an emergency like this, get an appt. the day I call, even if the doctor has to stay late. They will also come to my house IF I really can't go to them. Hummmmm. Something is broken!
Sending up prayers for an opening for Felix!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I plan to respond to questions later this evening. I am not ignoring them, and, once again, thank you so much for your feedback and support. It is so much appreciated by both Felix and I. 

Felix has an appointment tomorrow with Dr. Rosenthal, our pulmonary specialist. Hopefully, he can help figure out what is going on. I am so angry that our regular internist cannot see him until next week. And, although Felix was instructed by the GI to see her within a week ... they would not fit him in for an appointment for another two weeks! Sandi, I think we will fly to Greece! Our medical system in this country seems to get worse instead of better. My husband lost blood and we can't get a diagnosis yet ... pretty scary and upsetting.

Thank you for letting me vent, ladies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie -- I do feel your frustration about our medical system. And, imho, what makes it worse is that you're going to the doctor because you need to find answers, get treatment and feel better. The one thing you know won't help is "stress", and yet the medical system seems to cause more stress than almost anything else.

We should be able to do soooo much better.

Praying for you and Felix and hope that you get some answers soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Sending you hugs and prayers....dear Marie.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - I can only imagine how frustrated you are. Are you sure it's the doctor and not the staff. I've taken to getting sneaky at times and calling the doctor's office way after hours and getting in touch with the doctor him or herself through the answering service paging them. In an emergency, like this is because the doc at the hospital said Felix said he should see him ASAP, I think it could be worth a shot. The doctor will then often say, "call my office in the morning and tell them I spoke to you and they should fit you in tomorrow." It''s worth a try. A good idea too about calling the grocery store about the melons just so you can rule that out, or in. 
And yes, Sandi, we're all coming to Greece. A house visit? :HistericalSmiley: Let me stop laughing. The last one I remember of those was when I was about 8 years old. If only they did that here though I think there are now concierge doctors here who offer that...like the tv show "Royal Pains" but for real in Manhattan.


----------



## socalyte

Another tactic to get an appointment sooner-- call and ask them to have the doctor call you back about something relating to Felix's care. Say you want the doctor to return your call. Some offices will have the nurses respond to calls, but if someone said they needed to ask the doctor a question, the note would go on his desk with the chart. Then, when talking to the doctor, mention the fact that you couldn't get an appointment for two weeks when he/she had said sooner than that. 

Also, you can call in the mornings right after they open on the day(s) you would like an appointment, and ask if they have had a cancellation, and if they haven't, to keep you in mind if they get one.


----------



## MalteseJane

edelweiss said:


> It seems crazy to me that in the US it takes so long to get a vet or doctor's appointment. That really would make me crazy. In Europe I can, in an emergency like this, get an appt. the day I call, even if the doctor has to stay late. They will also come to my house IF I really can't go to them. Hummmmm. Something is broken!
> Sending up prayers for an opening for Felix!


Of course something is broken. But nobody believes it unless it touches themselves. They brainwash people here that Universal Healthcare is a bad thing and that Socialized Medicine will make you stand in line to be taken care of. But it's ok that the private insurances companies dictate you to which doctor to go to. And that private insurances want to know what you are treated for. I don't know what is more an invasion of privacy than this ! French Universal Healthcare does not ask why you go to the doctor. When you see what the doctors here charge Medicare for a doctor visit your head starts spinning. No wonder Medicare puts a limit to it. I will get off my soap box before annoying too many people. But I am getting tired of all the misinformation going around about healthcare in Europe and Canada. If healthcare there would be so bad, life expectancy there would not be higher than in the States. By the way I had a not so good experience here too with Urgent Care when I injured my foot recently. 

Sorry Marie you have to go through this. Hope your husband will feel better soon.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I worked for many years in a Doctors office and am appalled at the system now. It is just plan broken. 
My suggestions are to go to the Doctor office and tell them you need to be seen and will just sit and wait for them to fit you in. Most offices do leave room for emergency fit ins or the people that yell the loudest (squeeky wheel) and they get seen.
I am not one to fuss, but have sure seen it work in the office I worked in.
You can also call the Doctor back that told you to see your Doc asap and have them call . Or call every day and ask if they have had a cancelation. 
You just need to get their attention..


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh marie i am so so sorry i have missed all of this, I am so saddened to hear all you have gone thru and that felix is still feeling ill and worse yet that u have no answers. I will be praying for both of u to feel better and lets all hope that its nothing relating to the cantaloupe . u will both be in my prayers.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Marie, I hope Felix is starting to feel a little better and stronger today and that you get a reasonable time slot for the office appoint. I hope the MD called you back!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I can only imagine how frustrated you are. Are you sure it's the doctor and not the staff. I've taken to getting sneaky at times and calling the doctor's office way after hours and getting in touch with the doctor him or herself through the answering service paging them. In an emergency, like this is because the doc at the hospital said Felix said he should see him ASAP, I think it could be worth a shot. The doctor will then often say, "call my office in the morning and tell them I spoke to you and they should fit you in tomorrow." It''s worth a try. A good idea too about calling the grocery store about the melons just so you can rule that out, or in.
> And yes, Sandi, we're all coming to Greece. A house visit? :HistericalSmiley: Let me stop laughing. The last one I remember of those was when I was about 8 years old. If only they did that here though I think there are now concierge doctors here who offer that...like the tv show "Royal Pains" but for real in Manhattan.


good advise from Sue, call after hours and insist the doctor call you back, that's why they get the big $.
when we first moved here we had a doctor who made house calls, we couldn't believe it, he retired a couple years ago, soooo sad, it's so hard to find a doctor who is compassinate anymore, my doctor runs me through in 15 minutes:blink: but we have better health care then most countries



plenty pets 20 said:


> I worked for many years in a Doctors office and am appalled at the system now. It is just plan broken.
> My suggestions are to go to the Doctor office and tell them you need to be seen and will just sit and wait for them to fit you in. Most offices do leave room for emergency fit ins or the people that yell the loudest (squeeky wheel) and they get seen.
> I am not one to fuss, but have sure seen it work in the office I worked in.
> You can also call the Doctor back that told you to see your Doc asap and have them call . Or call every day and ask if they have had a cancelation.
> You just need to get their attention..


 I did that at my vets office last year, everytime I called they gave me some excuse about something, Miss Bow had surgery and wasn't doing well, so finally I just drove to the office ,I insisted on talking to the vet in person, she was out there in a flash. Yup they remember me:HistericalSmiley: they don't play around with me:innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

MalteseJane said:


> Of course something is broken. But nobody believes it unless it touches themselves. They brainwash people here that Universal Healthcare is a bad thing and that Socialized Medicine will make you stand in line to be taken care of. But it's ok that the private insurances companies dictate you to which doctor to go to. And that private insurances want to know what you are treated for. I don't know what is more an invasion of privacy than this ! French Universal Healthcare does not ask why you go to the doctor. When you see what the doctors here charge Medicare for a doctor visit your head starts spinning. No wonder Medicare puts a limit to it. I will get off my soap box before annoying too many people. But I am getting tired of all the misinformation going around about healthcare in Europe and Canada. If healthcare there would be so bad, life expectancy there would not be higher than in the States. By the way I had a not so good experience here too with Urgent Care when I injured my foot recently.
> 
> Sorry Marie you have to go through this. Hope your husband will feel better soon.


Janine, I appreciate you speaking up about how you feel about our healthcare (or, not so healthcare) system. And, to everyone else here who has expressed their dismay about what we have to go through to try and get help ... in our case, I mean for a diagnosis for a significant blood loss ... and, muscle weakness, etc. 

We will definately be taking all the advice so many of you have taken time to post and offer. We can't thank you enough.

I will update after Felix has his doctor appointment with Dr. Rosenthal tomorrow. 

Thank you, dear friends, for your caring so much. Love and hugs to all of you.


----------



## Maglily

I hope the appointment goes well tomorrow Marie and you can get some answers and that your`re both feeling better soon.


----------



## MaryH

Marie, praying that all goes well tomorrow. Be strong and sweet and insistent!

Edie, I called my doctor's office one time years ago, they couldn't fit me in that day, I said "Fine, I'll be there in an hour and I'm going to sit in your waiting room and cry until I get seen." I got seen and got fixed.

Janine, I've often wondered if socialized medicine is really as bad as we hear that it is. I've talked to some of my Canadian co-workers about it and they don't seem to think their health care system is near as bad as we are told that it is.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

This is what I did one time. I woke up in horrible pain in my back and feeling just awful. I got on the phone as soon as my doctor's office opened and all I got was busy, busy. I kept calling to no avail. I got dressed, drove myself to the doctor's ofc and went to the reception desk and said,"I have got to see a doctor, I am in terrible pain and I need help NOW." She knew I meant business and within 10 mins. I got to see a doctor. He said, "I can tell you what is wrong with you without seeing your back but lets take a look. Yes, I had shingles and I was young!!! Anyway, Marie, take the bull by the horns and insist that your husband be seen. I am a very nice person but when it concerns health issues, it is time to be firm and insist that he be seen!!! Please!!!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I have never had a problem with getting a vet appointment (usually within hours if not then typically within 24 hours). Doctors are another story. Marie - when Josh was hospitalized we were told to follow up within 72 hours - I struggled to find a doctor (we didn't have a neurologist at the time) who could fit us in. I finally called the hospital doctor and told him that no one would see us and he called the doctor's office and scheduled the appointment himself. 

I find it hard to believe that your regular pulminary doctor doesn't have the ability to squeeze you in given a recent hospitalization. I would recall the office and, while it might not be your style, make a stink!!! Felix needs to be seen and you don't want to delay his treatment. I know you will be able to get him what he needs and we are all here for you


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:hugging:rayer:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

When my Mom leaves the hospital, her doctor calls the specialist to make the appointment for follow up. It seems to work.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

been thinking about Felix and you all day, I hope your ok, my prayers are with you both


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in to see how Felix is and sending you prayers and love. :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> :hugging:rayer:





Matilda's mommy said:


> been thinking about Felix and you all day, I hope your ok, my prayers are with you both





Snowbody said:


> Checking in to see how Felix is and sending you prayers and love. :smootch:


Thank you, Paula and Sue ... and, everyone else who has been checking in for updates. Again, Felix and I really appreciate it. 

Well, Felix is still feeling weak in his muscles. Today he had his appointment with Dr. Rosenthal, the pulmonary doctor. Dr. Rosenthal took an x-ray and found a little spot on Felix's lung. He thinks it might be from past pneumonia that Felix had during the 70's. However, just to make sure, Felix is having a scan next Tuesday to make sure it is nothing serious. Dr. Rosenthal also said there was no way that the amount of blood found in the dark tarry stools like Felix had (sorry, again for the graphics) would have come from the lungs. He said that would have drowned his lungs. 

You will not believe the call Felix got from Dr. Ma's office when he was on his way to Dr. Rosenthal's office! I thought Felix was going to tell me that they moved his appointment up. Instead, they told him that they had to move him appointment to the 11th instead of the 10th!! He didn't tell me about it until he came home, and then Dr. Ma's office was closed for the rest of the day.:smilie_tischkante: 

And, would you believe that we received this personalized looking card in the mail today from the hospital nursing staff ... saying how pleased they were "to have had the opportunity take "excellent care" of Felix" ... ?!? Yes, they said "excellent care" ... I am not saying he didn't have great care, I don't know. But, for the hospital to say this, without asking the patient first how they rated their care ... well, it seems to me, like a lot of nerve. And, out of about fifty nurses names imprinted on the card, in different fonts and colors ... the name of the nurse in charge of his care ... was missing! I know I am sounding sarcastic at this point ... but, I told Felix we should look for a $150 charge on the hospital bill for stationary and the $.44 postage for the card!

So, in the meantime, I am afraid for Felix to go to far out of my sight ... afraid he will get lightheaded or have a problem breathing again. He seems okay, except saying he still feels tired and has muscle weakness ... but, he seemed okay, too, before he went into the ER room and was admitted into the hospital. 

Next Tuesday morning he also sees our internist, beside the scan in the afternoon ... so, I hope we get some more concrete answers on what might have happened. 

In the meantime, we will try and have a good weekend and take it easy.

Thank you, again, for praying, your love and caring, and checking in on us. 

Love to all of you wonderful ladies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie - I empathize with you so much, but don't have any answers.

I remember one time last year when Jerry had spent the day in ER. After doing nothing to really help him, they released him to go home and told him he was fine. He daughter took him home to her house and on the 10 minute drive, she had 2 stop twice for him to throw up. I arrived by plane about 3 hours later that evening, took one look at him and drove him to Mayo's ER. They admitted him where he stayed for another 10 days. His kidneys had stopped functioning completely and he was also unable to have a BM. His meds were totally off and some of the meds for his heart were affecting these function. Anyway -- it was soooooooooooooo frustrating that the ER that he had been taken to (which is the closest to the house) didn't find any of this. Mayo found it in about 15 minutes in their ER, got him admitted and got him help. I know that if I hadn't gotten there and taken action, he would have died because the original ER had told him it was fine to be released.

And yes, I wouldn't be at all surprised if there was an extra $150 on the bill because of the card they sent. LOL 

I do am very disappointed in our medical system.

Still sending lots of prayers for Felix and for you. 

I know that the stress and worry is very bad for you. In my heart, I believe that my cancer came back last year because of all of this type of stress about Jerry. Please try to take care of yourself. I know it's hard, but please, please try.


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Paula and Sue ... and, everyone else who has been checking in for updates. Again, Felix and I really appreciate it.
> 
> Well, Felix is still feeling weak in his muscles. Today he had his appointment with Dr. Rosenthal, the pulmonary doctor. Dr. Rosenthal took an x-ray and found a little spot on Felix's lung. He thinks it might be from past pneumonia that Felix had during the 70's. However, just to make sure, Felix is having a scan next Tuesday to make sure it is nothing serious. Dr. Rosenthal also said there was no way that the amount of blood found in the dark tarry stools like Felix had (sorry, again for the graphics) would have come from the lungs. He said that would have drowned his lungs.
> 
> You will not believe the call Felix got from Dr. Ma's office when he was on his way to Dr. Rosenthal's office! I thought Felix was going to tell me that they moved his appointment up. Instead, they told him that they had to move him appointment to the 11th instead of the 10th!! He didn't tell me about it until he came home, and then Dr. Ma's office was closed for the rest of the day.:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> And, would you believe that we received this personalized looking card in the mail today from the hospital nursing staff ... saying how pleased they were "to have had the opportunity take "excellent care" of Felix" ... ?!? Yes, they said "excellent care" ... I am not saying he didn't have great care, I don't know. But, for the hospital to say this, without asking the patient first how they rated their care ... well, it seems to me, like a lot of nerve. And, out of about fifty nurses names imprinted on the card, in different fonts and colors ... the name of the nurse in charge of his care ... was missing! I know I am sounding sarcastic at this point ... but, I told Felix we should look for a $150 charge on the hospital bill for stationary and the $.44 postage for the card!
> 
> So, in the meantime, I am afraid for Felix to go to far out of my sight ... afraid he will get lightheaded or have a problem breathing again. He seems okay, except saying he still feels tired and has muscle weakness ... but, he seemed okay, too, before he went into the ER room and was admitted into the hospital.
> 
> Next Tuesday morning he also sees our internist, beside the scan in the afternoon ... so, I hope we get some more concrete answers on what might have happened.
> 
> In the meantime, we will try and have a good weekend and take it easy.
> 
> Thank you, again, for praying, your love and caring, and checking in on us.
> 
> Love to all of you wonderful ladies.


 
Oh Marie, I am so sorry, for just popping in. Dear heavens, it is so frustrating. Just know how much we all love you and praying so much for dear Felix and you. Bess your hearts.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Marie, Has Felix ever had a TB test?? 
I hope you are both able to just sit back and relax, watch movies and cuddle the kids this week-end and hopefully find answers next week.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Marie, still thinking of you and Felix. I wish you could get some real answers.

That IS a little presumptuous of the staff to send you a card like that. Here in NYC, at least one of the local hospitals sends out a thank you but it also includes an assessment that the patient can fill out regarding the quality of their stay.

Love to you, Felix and Snowball.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - glad that Felix at least got into one doctor and happy he's following up with a scan. Doesn't really sound related to what he had but best everything is checked. 

Can't believe Dr. Ma is pushing off the visit by another day. :smpullhair::smpullhair: And I really can't believe that card. The nerve!! But I do remember my own ER nightmare when I went to the ER for a leg injury and it was taking them FOUR HOURS to just TRIAGE patients and 7 hours to see them. :smilie_tischkante: Needless to say I walked out. I guess I'm lucky they didn't send me a card thanking me for "stopping by." Yup, they'll probably be adding that to the bill for Felix. :angry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Marie, as frustrating as all this medical-stuff is, I hope you and Felix can take this week-end and both relax a bit. You've both been thru a lot!!


----------



## sophie

Keeping you and your dear hubby in my prayers. I know from experience how frustrating it can be waiting for a diagnosis from an experience with my husband. But keep the faith - after many doctors visits and them trying to convince us his pain was all in his head all it took was one new doctor to take one look at him and send him for a new type of scan and they found lesions in his lungs. He was treated and is fine now. I pray that you and Felix find that special doctor. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie -- just checking in on your and Felix to see how both of you are doing. Still sending prayers and lots of hugs to you.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Alex

I will most DEFINITLEY pray!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

been thinking about Felix and you all day, I will continue my prayers, I LOVE YOU


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Still thinking about you and Felix, Marie.

xoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - thinking of you and Felix as well. :wub::wub:


----------



## KAG

Hi guys,
Marie is so appreciative of you all checking in. Felix is have an MRI of his chest on Wednesday. Marie will update us after that. 

Have a good night!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Thanks, Ker!


----------



## michellerobison

Checking in to see how Felix is doing.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Still praying..


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks so much, Kerry. Praying all goes well tomorrow. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Has anyone heard from Marie about her husband....wasn't he suppose to have the MRI yesterday?


----------



## Snowbody

Dianne - I was thinking the same thing. Hope we hear from Marie or Kerry and that it's good news.


----------



## njdrake

I was just checking too. Hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Hoping to hear something soon. Still sending lots of prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I've been checking in too ..praying for then both.


----------



## allheart

Prayers still being said. Much love!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

If it was yesterday, I'm pretty sure they won't have any answers yet. Still thinking of them too. Hope it turns out ok for him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm leaving in the morning Marie and probably won't use the internet for a couple days. I will try and check in, I willl keep praying, love you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm leaving in the morning Marie and probably won't use the internet for a couple days. I will try and check in, I willl keep praying, love you


Thank you so much ... every one of you are such wonderful and caring ladies. 

I am so sorry I couldn't respond sooner. Yes, Felix had the MRI on his lungs yesterday. 

We had three different appointments in a row today (one for Snowball who has had very loose BM's for at least over a week (he is on 1/8 tsp of Tylan mixed in with his food ... he has a little bacterial infection) ... and, by the time we got back home, Dr. Rosenthal's office called and asked for Felix to call ... but, it was after office hours, so he will call back in the morning. I have a feeling the news is not bad though. 

We still don't know why he had that blood loss and why he had become so weak. In the past couple of days he said he feels better ... he played golf, etc. ... but, he still seems to get tire more. He did have some blood tests taken at Dr. Hunter's office this week, but, she is on vacation now until sometime next week. So, we don't have the results back on those tests yet.

Paula, thank you for thinking of me on your birthday ... that is so sweet of you. I just called you and left you a message.

And, once again, thank you to every one of you for checking in and caring. I am overwhelmed with how many of you have taken time to check in and post ... it means the world to me and Felix.

I'll let you know what Dr. Rosenthal says tomorrow. I'm thinking all is okay because the MRI didn't take that long, and the technician didn't repeat any tests ... so, that seems like a good sign to me.

Love and hugs to all of you. 

Marie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Thanks for the update, Marie. Good for Felix for playing golf!

Now it sounds like you're playing the waiting game, and that is so hard.

Hope Snowball feels better soon, too.

xoxo


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much ... every one of you are such wonderful and caring ladies.
> 
> I am so sorry I couldn't respond sooner. Yes, Felix had the MRI on his lungs yesterday.
> 
> We had three different appointments in a row today (one for Snowball who has had very loose BM's for at least over a week (he is on 1/8 tsp of Tylan mixed in with his food ... he has a little bacterial infection) ... and, by the time we got back home, Dr. Rosenthal's office called and asked for Felix to call ... but, it was after office hours, so he will call back in the morning. I have a feeling the news is not bad though.
> 
> We still don't know why he had that blood loss and why he had become so weak. In the past couple of days he said he feels better ... he played golf, etc. ... but, he still seems to get tire more. He did have some blood tests taken at Dr. Hunter's office this week, but, she is on vacation now until sometime next week. So, we don't have the results back on those tests yet.
> 
> Paula, thank you for thinking of me on your birthday ... that is so sweet of you. I just called you and left you a message.
> 
> And, once again, thank you to every one of you for checking in and caring. I am overwhelmed with how many of you have taken time to check in and post ... it means the world to me and Felix.
> 
> I'll let you know what Dr. Rosenthal says tomorrow. I'm thinking all is okay because the MRI didn't take that long, and the technician didn't repeat any tests ... so, that seems like a good sign to me.
> 
> Love and hugs to all of you.
> 
> Marie


Oh Marie, it does sound like good news for Felix. I am so sorry, I didn't know Snowball wasn't feeling to well either . All our in my prayers.
Love you Marie, you have such a kind and giving heart. LOVE YOU.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

If nothing shows to account for the fatigue .. he might want to have B-12 levels checked . My hubby had to go on the shots for awhile and it made him feel much better.
Also Dr had suggested if the B-12 level was Ok... then to go to endrocrinologist to test for all hormone levels. It's not at all unusual for men to have low testestrone levels ( though think your hubby is on the young age for that) . We ladies aren't the only ones who have to deal with hormone imbalances but don't think men are checked as often as gals are.


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks for responding Marie. You are never far from our thoughts. Glad that Felix felt well enough to play golf -- oh, men. What they'll feel better for. :biggrin: Hoping for good news on the MRI. Anxious to get results. Hope Snowball feels better. I'm sure it's from the stress of Felix being away and your being worried. Our little ones can pick up on things that are out of whack.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

So glad to hear that he is golfing!!! Marie, thank you for taking the time to keep us informed......hugs to you and family!!! Praying everything is alright!!!:wub:


----------



## njdrake

That's great news! I hope everything is ok and your next update is even better.
Hugs!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Maidto2Maltese said:


> If nothing shows to account for the fatigue .. he might want to have B-12 levels checked . My hubby had to go on the shots for awhile and it made him feel much better.
> Also Dr had suggested if the B-12 level was Ok... then to go to endrocrinologist to test for all hormone levels. It's not at all unusual for men to have low testestrone levels ( though think your hubby is on the young age for that) . We ladies aren't the only ones who have to deal with hormone imbalances but don't think men are checked as often as gals are.


Thank you for the feedback, Terry. I will make sure I pass this information on to Felix. 

I have to laugh because you think Felix might be too young for testestrone level problems. Felix isn't that young ... he is sixty-six years old. I guess it's true though ... often it's all relative. Felix's Mom, who is ninety-one years young ... still calls us her kids! Personally, I LOVE it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks for the update, Marie. Good for Felix for playing golf!
> 
> Now it sounds like you're playing the waiting game, and that is so hard.
> 
> Hope Snowball feels better soon, too.
> 
> xoxo





Snowbody said:


> Thanks for responding Marie. You are never far from our thoughts. Glad that Felix felt well enough to play golf -- oh, men. What they'll feel better for. :biggrin: Hoping for good news on the MRI. Anxious to get results. Hope Snowball feels better. I'm sure it's from the stress of Felix being away and your being worried. Our little ones can pick up on things that are out of whack.


Thank you Linda and Sue. :tender:

About the golf ...

Felix admitted last evening that although he has never used golf carts when golfing ... he has rented golf carts the past two days. He said because he is still tiring more than usual. So, I don't know. 

Felix's MRI showed a benign granuloma ... so, that is a good thing! 

As for Snowball, Krisi took a stool smear (?) and he has a little bacterial infection. I can't believe I didn't even think to ask how he could have gotten that infection. (a lot is happening ... Krisi is leaving Leesburg Veterinary the end of the month ... and, although she will always be here for Snowball and us (we are like family) ... it's still another change) So, he is taking 1/8 teaspoon Tylan once a day, for ten days ... in his dinner meal. 

Thank goodness, the taste of the Tylan doesn't seem to bother him. The vet tech said it isn't bad tasting at all ... she said it has flour (?) mixed in with it ... so, she said it tastes more like flour. Wrong! I tasted it and it is very bitter! I had Felix taste it, too! LOL I can't believe how I work on putting this stuff into his favorite boiled chicken breast. I leave half of the chicken plain ... and, add the Tylan to the other half of the chicken with added sweet potato and pumpkin! So, Snowball gets to enjoy half of his meal with plain boiled chicken breast!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Rocky's Mom said:


> If it was yesterday, I'm pretty sure they won't have any answers yet. Still thinking of them too. Hope it turns out ok for him.





CeeCee's Mom said:


> So glad to hear that he is golfing!!! Marie, thank you for taking the time to keep us informed......hugs to you and family!!! Praying everything is alright!!!:wub:





njdrake said:


> That's great news! I hope everything is ok and your next update is even better.
> Hugs!!


I have wanted to thank you wonderful ladies for continuing to check in about Felix. I appreciate it so much. 

Jane, I owe you. We still have the valentine your girls sent to Snowball this year. I thought that was so sweet of you. I feel guilty for not being in touch more ... but, I will make an effort to do so.

Felix's blood tests show that he has anemia. Why, I don't know. Our internist wants him to relate this to the GI doctor when he has his follow-up visit next week. Why the GI ... I don't know. Dr. Hunter also wants him to make an appointment with the urologist. 

As I shared with Mary ... Felix lets everyone on the outside think he is just fine. But, it is to me that he still says he is feeling tired more than usual. So, of course, I continue to worry about this. I want answers as to why he was told he had a "significant loss of blood" before being admitted to the hospital ... and, then nothing. I've been doing research online in regard to anemia. There are different kinds of anemia ... and, different causes.

Thanks, again, to everyone who has checked in for updates.

And, Lynn ... knowing you, sweet sweet lady, you are in the hospital yourself, reading this. Please know if you are reading this ... that my prayers, positive thoughts, and love are with you.


----------



## silverhaven

Oh! I too am so happy he has been golfing. It does a soul good  I love golf myself, it is quite addictive. :biggrin: I hope that getting out in the fresh air with his buddies has done him the world of good.


----------



## edelweiss

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you for the feedback, Terry. I will make sure I pass this information on to Felix.
> 
> *I have to laugh because you think Felix might be too young for testestrone level problems. Felix isn't that young ... he is sixty-six years old. I guess it's true though ... often it's all relative. *Felix's Mom, who is ninety-one years young ... still calls us her kids! Personally, I LOVE it!


:HistericalSmiley:
ahem. . . . ahem. . . not young? :innocent::innocent: maybe not young IF it is YOUR relative. . .
:wub::wub::wub:


----------

